# Walsh Kids 2014 Waiting Room Thread!



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

It's finally that time of year again! Our kidding season is about to begin!  I am combining all of the waiting room threads into one, so this may be long  

First up, due 3/4/14: Bellafire WH Glorianna X Trilogy Ranch MH Alpine Gold. Glory is a first freshener and I am so excited to see her udder!! It looks like she will only be having a single which makes me a little nervous since she is one of our smaller does. Let's just hope it's a smallish doeling!

Due 3/7/14 Castle Rock Allegro X Trilogy Ranch Alpine Gold. Second freshener. Single or twins here. Merry has so much body capacity that she could easily be hiding two in there 

All these next does are due on the same day (yes, I am crazy!) 3/13/14

Castle Rock Lilac Flower X Trilogy Ranch Alpine Gold Third Freshener. I really really want a doe from this pairing! She is just as big as she was last year when she was carrying triplets.

HIRNV SG Lil' Miss Daisy-Mae X DesertNanny BE Golden Boy., Second freshener. I can see a lot of gold color from this pairing, lol. Mae looks like she will have twins.

Mystiques TB Spirit X Trilogy Ranch Alpine Gold Third freshener. Spirit has been consistently producing some very nice kids! I'm guessing twins here.

Walsh Kids Snow White X DesertNanny BE Golden Boy Second freshener. Our sweet Dot looks like she will have twins.

Castle Rock Heart Of Darkness X Trilogy Ranch Alpine Gold First freshener. Very excited about this pairing! Heart looks to be carrying 3 but possibly more in there! She better have a girl for me 


Due 4/12/14 Alethia DJ Starry Night X Poppy Patch Honey Ima Hottie First Freshener. This is one of our most exciting breedings! Linebreeding on Algedi Farm Drops of Jupiter! It's still a bit far out to tell but I am guessing twins. 

Now, let the waiting begin!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

It looks like we will be seeing babies very soon! Our first freshener Dazzle is in the beginning stages of labor! So excited!!! 
I can't believe it, but I actually forgot to add her above. Mystiques ROR Genies Dazl 'N Blue X DesertNanny BE Golden Boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope she goes textbook for you!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Dazzle had a stillborn buck this morning  He had to be pulled and mama is pretty depressed and sore. Ugh, not the way I wanted to start our kidding season :sigh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry about that.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss and hope mama starts to feel better. Hopefully all other kiddings will go as planned.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Exciting news! Bellafire WH Glorianna kidded yesterday with a single buckling! He's a big boy, 4.3lbs, but Glory handled it like a pro even though she is very petite herself. Here are some pictures of the cutie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Castle Rock Allegro (Merry) kidded this afternoon with another single buckling! He really is a mini Merry! Delivery was very quick and easy. It looks like we will just have to wait until next year to get a Merry daughter


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Lila just had triplet does!!! Dot is in labor and won't be far behind!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I've been so busy that I forgot to update this! All the does had easy, quick deliveries with minimal assistance from me! Here's a link to our New Arrivals page for pictures of the cuties: http://walshkidsgoats.com/?page_id=1272


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice crop of kids!


----------

